# [emerge] xfsprogs ne s'installe pas

## zakora

Bonjour,

Je suis entrain de compléter ma nouvelle installation de Gentoo.

Mon / est en XFS, j'ai activé le XFS dans le noyau, je peux booter sur / sans erreur.

Mais le programme xfsprogs refuse de s'installer. J'ai fait un emerge --sync qui n'a rien changé.

Une partie du message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> # g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crti.o: No such file or directory
> 
> # g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory
> 
> # g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtendS.o: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Voici les infos utiles : xfsprogs erreur (complet), emerge --info, /proc/cpuinfo

edit : Ah oui, j'oubliais, j'ai déja suivi cette méthode : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1557541.html#1557541 sans succès...

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm... as-tu mis à jour récemment gcc ?

que dit

```
gcc-config -l
```

 ?

----------

## Enlight

Et les fichiers soit disant manquants n'y sont vraiment pas??? Si c'est le cas c'est un problème d'installation de gcc.

----------

## geekounet

Apparemment t'es parti d'un stage3 x86 au lieu d'un i686, et donc tu as changé de CHOST sans prendre les précautions qui vont bien.

Donc soit tu changes le CHOST en suivant cette doc, soit (vu que t'en es encore qu'au début de l'install) tu reprends l'install depuis le début avec un stage3 i686 qui va bien.  :Smile: 

----------

## zakora

A mince, je crois que tu as raison. Je pensais que les Intel Core 2 Duo était en x86 non?

Sinon dans le CHOST j'avais changé le i486-* en i686-* .

Vous confirmez que j'ai fait une bourde? Sinon, je vais essayer de suivre la doc pour le changement de CHOST  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *zakora wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous confirmez que j'ai fait une bourde? Sinon, je vais essayer de suivre la doc pour le changement de CHOST 

 

Je confirme. Le CHOST ça se change vraiment pas à la légèré.

À la rigueur réinstalles tout... En i686, avec les bon CFLAgs pour un C2D et tout le toutim.

----------

## zakora

Ok, je vais me refaire l'installation alors (je vais quand meme garder mon .config).

Si les C2D ne sont pas en x86, qui en est?

----------

## kwenspc

 *zakora wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si les C2D ne sont pas en x86, qui en est?

 

Si si ça en est (dslé pour le 9 qui c'était glissé après i686).

x86 définit la base architecture CPU, mais pour Gentoo ça concerne les CPU i486. 

Les i586, i686 sont bels et biens des x86, mais ayant évolués avec un jeux d'instructions plus fournit ces CPUSon leur prapre config pour Gentoo (d'où le i686 qui définit tous les CPU récents). 

Mais attention, cette notation ne concerne que les cpu x86 32 bits.

Un cpu x86 64 bits devra utiliser amd64. Je sais ça parait pas logique comme ça mais voilà.

Ton C2D est un x86 64 bits mais qui peut aussi fonctionner en x86 32 bits. À toi de savoir ensuite si tu veux passer en 64 bits ou non. Auquel cas il te faudra prendre le stage3 amd64 et non celui pour i686. (idem pour le CD avec lequel tu fais l'install)

----------

## zakora

Ah, merci pour ces informations utiles! J'ai (enfin) compris les subtilités  :Wink:  .

Je vais faire des petites recherches pour savoir si je vais prendre du 32 ou du 64bits.

----------

